# Should Brock Lesnar fight Cormier



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

I was listening to Rogan's podcast earlier and he was bragging about how Cormier is an unstoppable wrestler. It made me think of this match up. What do you guys think?


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Not if he wants to win.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

SM33 said:


> Not if he wants to win.


I'm with you haha. I would still like to see this potential HW chess match. It would potential big W for Cormier and a good way to get his name in with the mainstream UFC HW's.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

What makes anyone think Brock is a good MMA wrestler? Cain and Overeem shrugged him off like he was nothing.

He can't set up takedowns and he's afraid to be hit. He has no business fighting someone like Cormier.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Unless Brock learns how to take a hit, he really stands no chance.


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

box said:


> Unless Brock learns how to take a hit, he really stands no chance.


^^^ this

If I were Brock I wouldn't take the fight. Cormier will hit him in the face with one of those crazy punches... and Brock will cry and turtle up on the mat.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

MikeHawk said:


> What makes anyone think Brock is a good MMA wrestler? Cain and Overeem shrugged him off like he was nothing.
> 
> He can't set up takedowns and he's afraid to be hit. He has no business fighting someone like Cormier.


Cain is one of the best in the business, no shame in not being able to take him down.

I do hope Lesnar comes back though, not against Cormier but Lesnar against Nelson/Kongo/Nog/Mir III/Bigfoot/Hunt all really interest me.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Cain is one of the best in the business, no shame in not being able to take him down.
> 
> I do hope Lesnar comes back though, not against Cormier but Lesnar against Nelson/Kongo/Nog/Mir III/Bigfoot/Hunt all really interest me.


Even Carwin stopped him with ease until he completely gassed in the second. People just think he's a good wrestler because of his college record and his size when in reality he's not that great. Wrestling in MMA is a different game and he didn't adapt his wrestling to it.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

MikeHawk said:


> Even Carwin stopped him with ease until he completely gassed in the second. People just think he's a good wrestler because of his college record and his size when in reality he's not that great. Wrestling in MMA is a different game and he didn't adapt his wrestling to it.


Shane also has good wrestling IMO. 

Brock is most likely going to come back and fight someone and all the top guys will hit him hard in the face lol. So he shouldn't fight anyone?


----------



## AceCombat (Mar 6, 2007)

systemdnb said:


> I was listening to Rogan's podcast earlier and he was bragging about how Cormier is an unstoppable wrestler. It made me think of this match up. What do you guys think?


I'm assuming you saw what Cain did to Brock. Cormier is a higher calibre wrestler than Cain is, albeit a bit smaller and older with slower body movement - nevertheless, he's actually Cain's wrestling coach up at AKA. So even if Cain has a faster shot and is a little more agile at this point in their careers, I'd still guarantee Cormier be harder to takedown.

Brock's probably not taking him down inside of the first, and with Cormier's hand speed as fast or faster than Cain's, not to mention his hand seem a little heavier, I would think all of this would amount to a short night for Brock.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

systemdnb said:


> Shane also has good wrestling IMO.
> 
> Brock is most likely going to come back and fight someone and all the top guys will hit him hard in the face lol. So he shouldn't fight anyone?


I don't think the UFC should even be letting him fight after he went back to pro wrestling. He's obviously not dedicated to improving his game.

What's gonna happen next fight? He gets TKO'd and retires again? Don't get me wrong, I'd love to see him get beat up. I just think he's a freak show at this point and better people could be fighting in the UFC who are actually relevant.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

MikeHawk said:


> What makes anyone think Brock is a good MMA wrestler? Cain and Overeem shrugged him off like he was nothing.
> 
> He can't set up takedowns and he's afraid to be hit. He has no business fighting someone like Cormier.


Only thing I'm arguing with is the whole Cain shrugged him off with ease debate. Lesnar took him down twice in the first round with one take down being a slam. Once he started getting hit himself, that's when he struggled. If you mean Cain shrugged him off like nothing as in got back up easily, I'd agree with you. That may have been Lesnar's impatience though since it looked like he would immediately go for side control which Cain would take advantage of and get back to his feet.

But yeah, I agree that Lesnar's MMA wrestling isn't that great because he's afraid of getting hit. How can you set up your take downs with strikes if you are afraid of potentially taking a punch or two? You have to rely on pure strength in that case, which unlike the early days, fighters actually know what a sprawl is so good luck with that.


----------



## atm1982 (Feb 26, 2008)

Brock easily took Cain down in their fight. Once he got slapped in the face he cowered away and became less aggressive. He couldnt hold Cain down. 

I have no doubt he could take down any HW fighting today. Keeping them down is another matter. But if he is going to wince at every punch he wont be elite. In saying that, I would say he would have a chance if he could Cormier down before being hit. Other than that id say it would be a flash KO in the first round.


----------



## Gunt (Jun 7, 2012)

Brock's wrestling and size would be a non issue for Cormier.

Quite certain this would be a KO win for DC or at least a very, very dominant decision.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

That illness really hurt Lesnar, he was never like that before. He used to take punches fine before that illness got to him, he took a massive knee in the Mir fight and was fine. Whatever happened, it obviously hurt him psychologically and his confidence. 

This isn't the same Brock that entered the UFC. Now whenever he takes a punch, no matter how big or small, his immediate reaction is to backup, and turtle a bit. If you look at him before he was diagnosed with diverticulitis, he had no problem standing there and taking a few punches. Granted, the level of competition kept going up, but thats besides the point. Its a reflex of Brock's now, where as before he didn't have this problem.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Cormier would put Brock flat on his back just to prove a point....I don't think Brock would get out of the First RD.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

Cormier will win easily. Brock depends on his wrestling only, and Cormier is great in that too !


----------



## Aiken (May 3, 2010)

Spec0688 said:


> That illness really hurt Lesnar, he was never like that before. He used to take punches fine before that illness got to him, he took a massive knee in the Mir fight and was fine.



Brock may have been fine eventually, but it took him 45 seconds of clinging to Mir's legs (reminded me of a kid holding on to their mother) before he moved - of course when he moved, it was to finish the fight. However, I believe his issues with being hit precede his colon issues.

Unless Brock is prepared to spend a 1,000+ rounds sparing with partners who are allowed to hit him, he shouldn't come back. He no longer has the menace and fear factor he used to - everyone knows he turtles when hit and nobody is scared to face him...

That being said, if there is a chance that will fight again, Dana will have him back and headlining a fight card in a heartbeat – Brock might be scared to be hit, but he can be guaranteed to brings the most important (to the UFC) thing of all – PPV buys!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

It should be Big Foot vs Brock.

As far as Brock getting hit...I think it's more of him not knowing how to react to it. It's funny really. He's very fluid in the top game GNPing away, but man when he's striking he does look clumsy. We have yet to see his guard. That's why I think the proposed match up would be quite intriguing.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Brock should totally fight Cormier. I mean after getting manhandled in the first round by Cain and Overeem, why not have him fight someone who is even worse for him stylistically than those two. :confused05:

The only reason I would want to see it is to watch that overrated monkey get ****ed up in less than a round once again. Cormier would push Brock's shit in.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Because a guy coming off 2 embarrassing losses should be fighting a top 3 HW and undefeated beast.

Yea makes tons of sense...

I'm with you on it would make Cormier a big name, because idiot fans still think Brock is some beast.

But the fight makes no sense and Brock would just retire from MMA again.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

Cormier is the absolute worst match up for Lesnar at this moment.


If Lesnar wanted to return it should be only against Mir or Nog, I would also be interested on him vs Big Country, BigFoot or Tim Sylvia.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

I thought Brock was still under UFC contract? Is that why the thread was moved?


----------

